# Wie kann ich ein solches Ssystem modellieren?



## DennisXX (3. Jan 2011)

Es geht um folgendes Szenario:

In meinm Unternehmen steht in einem Rechenzenrum ein Srver, auf dem der Microsoft SQL Server 2008 instaliert ist. Dort befindet sich auch meine Datenbank und alle dazugehörigen Views, Tabellen, Trigger, etc. pp.

Nun möchte ich mit Java und Swing eine Benutzeroberfläche schaffen und die Datenbank des MS SQL Servers 2008 als Datenhaltungsschicht realisieren. Geplant ist, dass die Java Benutzeroberflächen nun mehreren Clients in meinem Unternehmen genutzt werden sollen.

Wie genau kann ich das nun in Java realisieren? Was genau muss der jeweilig Client auf seinem Rechner haben (außer natürlich Java selbst), damit ein solches System läuft? Ist das nur ein einzige main methode oder wie?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe !


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jan 2011)

1) Es reicht ein JRE auf jedem Rechner - und natürlich deine Anwendung + die benötigten libs
2) Ja, sicher nur eine main Methode! In der instanzierst du halt deine Anwendung und machst dann weiter. 
3) Eine Swing GUI ist nicht die beste Lösung für ein solches Einsatzgebiet. Du solltest erwägen das ganze als Webapp zu bauen. Dann braucht jeder Client einfach nur einen Browser - mehr nicht. Dazu kommt das dir viele Sorgen abgenommen oder zumindest deutlich gemindert werden, wie z.B. wohin mit den Datenbank Credentials, Login-URLs, Rollout und Patching deiner Anwedung.


----------



## DennisXX (3. Jan 2011)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> 1)
> 3) Eine Swing GUI ist nicht die beste Lösung für ein solches Einsatzgebiet. Du solltest erwägen das ganze als Webapp zu bauen. Dann braucht jeder Client einfach nur einen Browser - mehr nicht. Dazu kommt das dir viele Sorgen abgenommen oder zumindest deutlich gemindert werden, wie z.B. wohin mit den Datenbank Credentials, Login-URLs, Rollout und Patching deiner Anwedung.



Interessanter Ansatz. Womit kan ich denn eine solche Webanwendung in Java schreiben, also das Java mir HTML Codierung an den Client bzw. dessen Browser zurückgibt?

Wann genau ist es sinnvoll, etwas mit Swing oder AWT zu machen und wann als Webanwendung?

Danke für die Hilfe !


----------



## bygones (4. Jan 2011)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> Interessanter Ansatz. Womit kan ich denn eine solche Webanwendung in Java schreiben, also das Java mir HTML Codierung an den Client bzw. dessen Browser zurückgibt?


gibt den ganzen J2EE Bereich dafür...



DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> Wann genau ist es sinnvoll, etwas mit Swing oder AWT zu machen und wann als Webanwendung


im Grunde je nach Kundenanforderung ;-)


----------



## Landei (4. Jan 2011)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> 3) Eine Swing GUI ist nicht die beste Lösung für ein solches Einsatzgebiet. Du solltest erwägen das ganze als Webapp zu bauen. Dann braucht jeder Client einfach nur einen Browser - mehr nicht. Dazu kommt das dir viele Sorgen abgenommen oder zumindest deutlich gemindert werden, wie z.B. wohin mit den Datenbank Credentials, Login-URLs, Rollout und Patching deiner Anwedung.



Wenn das ganze nicht zu kompliziert ist, wäre eine andere einfache Lösung ein Access-Frontend (die Runtime ist konstenlos, man braucht also nur einmal Access).


----------



## DennisXX (4. Jan 2011)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> gibt den ganzen J2EE Bereich dafür...



Ja welche Technologien sind denn das jetzt, etwa so etwas wie JSF oder wie?


----------



## bygones (4. Jan 2011)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> Ja welche Technologien sind denn das jetzt, etwa so etwas wie JSF oder wie?


ja - Java Platform, Enterprise Edition ? Wikipedia . J2ee umfasst eine unmengen an technologien, insbesondere für den web bereich....


----------



## Gast2 (4. Jan 2011)

Sehr hübsch für das FrontEnd ist Google Web Toolkit - Google Code

Damit kannst du schon fast wie eine Swing GUI programmieren... Solltest du dir mal ansehn.


----------



## DennisXX (4. Jan 2011)

Ok danke schön !


----------

